# Liste linux-fähiger WLAN-Karten

## SirPreme

Hi,

ich konnte einen Bekannten dazu überreden, Linux zu nutzen, nur will er in Zukunft WLAN benutzen, und jetzt weiß ich nicht, welche Karte er sich da am besten kaufen sollte.

Sie sollte:

- die üblichen Standards können (54mBit sollte glaub ich drin sein)

- nicht teurer sein als normale Karten

- nach Möglichkeit eine 'normale' Karte sein, die halt nur auch von Linux ohne ndis-Wrapper unterstützt wird..

Wer da einen Tip weiß, dem wär ich dafür ziemlich dankbar!

- SirPreme

----------

## moe

Hmm, auf jeder Seite der verscheidenen Treiber für WLaan-Karten findet man eine solche Liste:

prism54

madwifi

usw.. Diese beiden sind soweit ich weiss die zur Zeit am besten unterstützten Chipsätze, es gibt aber noch viele weitere..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Sas

Ich würde auch ne Atheros-basierte Karte (also mit Madwifi-Unterstützung) empfehlen. Habe selbst eine und bin _sehr_ zufrieden.

Ansonsten halte ich nicht viel von, Leute dazu zu überreden irgendetwas zu nutzen.

----------

## m.b.j.

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

 und nachschaun...

----------

## Sas

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wies bei Prism54 aussieht, aber Unterstützung für Atheros-Karten gibts im offiziellen Kernel noch nicht.

----------

## moe

prism54 ist seit 2.6.5 drinnen, allerdings stehen bei make menuconfig nicht die unterstützten Karten, nur die Chipsätze, also wird das SirPreme wenig helfen..

acx100/111 ist mir noch eingefallen, bei ner Neuanschaffung würd ich aber lieber zu prism oder athereos greifen..

----------

## golloza

Eine Liste mit den Karten macht wenig Sinn, weil es auf den verwendeten WLAN Chip ankommt (zB. Conexant/Prism, Atheros, Broadcom, Intel Centrino etc.) und nicht auf den Hersteller, der das Teil zusammenbaut, ankommt.

Hier ist eine Liste, welche Karten welchen Chip verwenden:

http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz

----------

## muckel

hey,

meine Wlan USB Modul hat auch einen Prism Chipsatz, ans laufen unter Gentoo habe ich sie aber trotzdem, trotz Kernelunterstüzung noch nicht bekommen. Leider bekommt man auch nur schwer an Infos ran.

54 Mbit sind aus meiner Sicht aber nicht gerade zwingend, da auch 11 Mbit schon recht zügig ist, zumindest für DSL mehr als genug.

Außerdem habe ich die erfahrung gemacht, das die 54 er auch in der Empfangsqualität empfindlicher sind. 

Wenn jemand schon mal den Vigor510 und gentoo ans laufen bekommen hat, wäre es super nett wenn er sich bei mir melden würde.

mfg

Michael

----------

## Anarcho

Der Prism54 Treiber unterstützt im Moment leider noch kein USB.

Das hatte ich auch gehofft, musste dann aber das USB-Modul zurückgeben.

Auch immer nen blick wert ist:

http://www.tuxhardware.de/

----------

## muckel

Alternativ habe ich noch eine PCMCIA Orinoco Karte, aber auch mit der stehe ich noch auf Kriegsfuss  :Wink: 

Wobei einige Leute berichten Sie hätten das USB unter Wlan mit hilfe von nlg Wlan Treibern installiert bekommen, allerdings unter SuSe. Mit Suse komme ich allerdings gar nicht klar.

Aber vielen Dank für den Link, kannte ich noch nicht !

Michael

----------

## trapperjohn

Ich versteh nicht, was die Leute immer gegen den ndiswrapper haben ... funktioniert in vielen Fällen einfacher als die native Unterstützung. Das Konzept ist (natürlich) fragwürdig - aber das Ergebnis zählt, oder?

----------

## moe

Naja, es geht ja hier um den Neuerwerb einer Karte, mit dem Hintergrund, dass sie auch unter Linux laufen soll.. Dann eine Karte zu kaufen, die nur durch den ndiswrapper (oder linuxant) unterstützt wird, wäre ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung.. Lieber eine für die es Linuxunterstützung gibt, und am besten eine, wo der Hersteller selbst Linuxtreiber anbietet um Zeichen zu setzen was man haben will..

Da fällt mir auch noch Ralink Tech ein, von denen hatte ich auch mal eine PCMCIA-Karte, allerdings war damals der (Hersteller-)Treiber noch unbrauchbar, inzwischen scheint da aber viel getan worden zu sein..

----------

## SirPreme

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Ansonsten halte ich nicht viel von, Leute dazu zu überreden irgendetwas zu nutzen.

 

Ich hab ihn überzeugt, hab mich unklar ausgedrückt.

Er besitzt selbst kein XP (zumindest nicht in dem Sinne, in dem sie jeder aufrichtige Bürger besitzt) und deswegen ist es ihm zu unsicher, damit Surfen zu gehen, zumal damit SP2 und künftig wohl auch die Windows Updates nicht funktionieren werden.

Ich wollte das nur klargestellt haben [/OT]

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Liste und die Infos, ich werd da mal reinschauen...

----------

## Sas

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich bin der letzte, der etwas dagegen hat, vernünftige Alternativen aufzuzeigen und Vorzüge zu nennen.

Nur hat am Ende niemand etwas davon, wenn jemand von einem fanatischen Fan egal wovon zu etwas überredet wird, obwohl er es eigentlich nicht wollte. Dann fehlt nämlich auch die Bereitschaft sich mit der Materie zu befassen und am Ende sind alle frustriert - der Benutzer, der Überreder und alle, die helfen wollten.

Naja, ich wollte es nur mal am Rande anmerken. Das bezog sich nicht mal explizit auf dich, dein Posting war lediglich der Auslöser dafür, es zu erwähnen.

Gruß, Sas

----------

## SirPreme

Naja, ich richte es ihm ein... dann braucht er sich nicht großartig mit etwas auseinander zu setzen..

----------

## ank666

Hallo,

nachdem ich mit meiner T-Sinus 154 Card nur Probleme habe

und ich sie umtauschen kann, wenn ich dann den Support der T-Com 

in Ruhe lasse, stehe ich jetzt wieder vor der Frage:

Welche Karte kaufen?

In der engeren Auswahl sind diesmal 3Com Officeconnect 11g 

und Netgear WG511, beide werden angeblich vom Prism54 unterstützt, 

aber das sollte die T-Sinus angeblich auch sein, da es sich in Wirklichkeit 

um eine SMC2835v2 Made in China handelt.

Kann bitte mal jemand was zum Thema "prism54 vs. madwifi" sagen?

----------

## py-ro

Also die WG511 ist bei mir im Einsatz, musst nur auf die verwendete Firmware nachher achten, mit älteren Firmware Files funktioniert meine nicht.

Auf den letzten Gentoo Treffen hatte einer die 108 MBit Variante der 511 im Einsatz sollte also auch möglich sein.

Mfg

Py

----------

## ank666

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit WPA Verschlüsselung aus,

das ndiswrapper Projekt und der Linuxant Driverloader,

können ja schon WPA unterstützen,

wie sieht es bei den nativen Linuxlösungen 

wie eben prism54 oder madwifi mit WPA aus?

Danke

----------

## siliconburner

aber aufpassen sollte man bei kartentypen, wo der chipsatz nicht explizit angegeben ist. wie bei smc2802. wird unterstuetzt, da prismchip, das problem war, die karte die ich gekauft hatte war ne neue rev. und hat keinen prismchip mehr  :Smile: .

----------

## NightDragon

Hallöle zusammen.

Auch wenn der Ast hier schon etwas älter ist, mein Senf zur Sache.

Ich habe hier die WG 551T von netgear mit Atheros Chip im Einsatz.

Treiber madwifi (aktuelle treiber laut portage-tree)

Kernel 2.6.9 und eine aktive WPA verschlüsselung.

Funktioniert alles mit 54 Mbit ganz gut. Den Turbo mit 108 MBit hab ich aber noch nicht ans laufen gebracht.

Also nur für diejenigen dies interessiert.

Greets,

Drache

----------

